# Sarah Palin's 17 year old daughter is Pregnant



## Darla (Sep 1, 2008)

_September 1, 2008, 12:16 PM_

*Palinâ€™s Daughter Pregnant*

_Posted by Vaughn Ververs_| 

_1_

source

Alaska Governor Sarah Palin will announce today that her 17-year-old daughter is five months pregnant, Reuters reports. The announcement is â€œintended to knock down rumors by liberal bloggers that Palin faked her own pregnancy to cover up for her child,â€ says the news service.

In a statement, the Palin family says that Bristol Palin is â€œabout five months pregnantâ€ and that she intends to marry the father. â€œWe have been blessed with five wonderful children who we love with all our heart and mean everything to us," the Palins said in the statement. "Our beautiful daughter Bristol came to us with news that as parents we knew would make her grow up faster than we had ever planned. As Bristol faces the responsibilities of adulthood, she knows she has our unconditional love and support.â€

The Palin family asked the media to â€œrespect our daughterâ€ and her privacy. According to the Reuters report, John McCainâ€™s campaign was aware of the pregnancy when the Arizona senator selected Palin to be his running mate last week.


----------



## Darla (Sep 1, 2008)

I am sure there are right wing Republicans that are mortified, but hey its not that uncommon these days.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 1, 2008)

I guess in these situations, the whole families of those running for election are considered fair game...

Hopefully Obama/Biden will choose to take the high road on this one.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 1, 2008)

This is fantastic to me. This whole election is just straight out of Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Darla (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess in these situations, the whole families of those running for election are considered fair game...
Hopefully Obama/Biden will choose to take the high road on this one.

i don't think the Dems will pounce as the Republicans to their credit this election hasn't staked claim to moral righteousness. I honestly think that most of the grief will come from the right wing of the party. 
So it is apparent that the McCain campaign knew ahead of time this was going to be released. The real question then is what does this say about McCain?

My wife's reaction was interesting. "I thought McCain was one of those holier than thou candidates. Well apparently he has a much more tolerant side."

I agree.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't think the Dems will pounce as the Republicans to their credit this election hasn't staked claim to moral righteousness. I honestly think that most of the grief will come from the right wing of the party. 
So it is apparent that the McCain campaign knew ahead of time this was going to be released. The real question then is what does this say about McCain?

My wife's reaction was interesting. "I thought McCain was one of those holier than thou candidates. Well apparently he has a much more tolerant side."

I agree.

I don't see Republicans openly attacking their own candidates, though. And even for the far religious right...something like this isn't exactly going to be enough to make them want to vote for Obama.
I've never thought of McCain as holier-than-thou? He's always kept his beliefs close to his chest and has been more of a moderate Republican than a member of the religious right...


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2008)

I saw this today and when I read Sarah Palin's remarks, I was ok with it.

I never thought of McCain as being holy-er than though at all. If anything, he's a maverick bigtime.

You see in Europe, things like this would rarely happen. She'd prolly be on birth control.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 1, 2008)

What was McCain thinking? He knew that his running mate's teenage daughter is pregant? And he choose her anyways? Sound like political suicide to me.

I mean it was a Hail Mary play to choose her anyways - and now this?!

The wolves (media) will be all over this...

And you have to know that a lot of voters are saying to themselves "If she can't control what is going on in her own home, I sure as heck don't want her making decisions about my country".


----------



## Darla (Sep 1, 2008)

Tony, you, I and Shaundra might be among the more progressive part of the Republican party that can deal with this. It is not a personal reflection on Sarah Palin, but Carolyn is right there is a big part of the party that will be missing come election day.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

What was McCain thinking? He knew that his running mate's teenage daughter is pregant? And he choose her anyways? Sound like political suicide to me.I mean it was a Hail Mary play to choose her anyways - and now this?!

The wolves (media) will be all over this...

And you have to know that a lot of voters are saying to themselves "If she can't control what is going on in her own home, I sure as heck don't want her making decisions about my country".




Better than trying to HIDE something like Clinton did for years. Political suicide is running for president when you have had three years on the senate and half of that time was on the campaign trail. Plus, McCain is definitely more of a moderate Republican than a member of the religious right...so shots like that don't work.
Thinking points:

VP is pretty much meaningless, you know.

Obama's a tax and spend Liberal with no regard for individual liberty.

Joseph Biden told Israeli officials that they need to accept the idea Iran will acquire nuclear weapons. (WTF!)

Biden, chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, visiting Israel several years ago, told Israeli officials diplomacy and sanctions would be futile against Iran.(OMG!)


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Sep 1, 2008)

*If one of Obama's daughters were pregnant and unwed the media wingnuts would call for his ( Barack's ) replacement on the ticket and that if he didnt quit the ticket he would be giving a very bad example to our nations teenagers by condoning his daughters sexual behavior.If its a GOP'er it Ok and shows that her mother is very caring, by not forcing her daughter to have an abortion.Politics is so sickening. Hypocrisy abounds, and that is not just by the politicians.*


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 1, 2008)

VP is pretty much meaningless? I thought the VP had a ton of responsibility.

And they would assume the Presidency, if the President could not do the job for a variety of reasons.

The VP is just as important as the President - they are joined at the hip.

Cheney is a deadweight but Bush chose him - and you elected both of them in.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *If one of Obama's daughters were pregnant and unwed the media wingnuts would call for his ( Barack's ) replacement on the ticket and that if he didnt quit the ticket he would be giving a very bad example to our nations teenagers by condoning his daughters sexual behavior.If its a GOP'er it Ok and shows that her mother is very caring, by not forcing her daughter to have an abortion.Politics is so sickening. Hypocrisy abounds, and that is not just by the politicians.* What would be hypocrisy is if she would have told her daughter to get an abortion. Since she is pro-life. Just because her daughter chose to keep the baby does not in any way mean that she condones her daughter's behavior (i.e. having unprotected teenage sex).


----------



## Darla (Sep 1, 2008)

Obama did make a statement today and said any mention of Bristol Palin's pregnancy was totally off limits. Like i said Shaundra that will not be the concern.

You know what will tell the story, how McCain's contributions continue to fare. in the few days since he has announced he supposedly has brought in $10M. Now what?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 1, 2008)

Why the hell is`nt the girl on the pill if she had a sexual relationship?


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What would be hypocrisy is if she would have told her daughter to get an abortion. Since she is pro-life. Just because her daughter chose to keep the baby does not in any way mean that she condones her daughter's behavior (i.e. having unprotected teenage sex). *I dont recommend having an abortion for any woman, and I wasn't calling her mother a hypocrite. I was calling the rightwing media and their supporters hypocrites. " Go and sin no more " Jesus said. *


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why the hell is`nt the girl on the pill if she had a sexual relationship? It's possible that she was on the pill. I know people who have missed one and gotten pregnant. *shrugs*


----------



## Darla (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's possible that she was on the pill. I know people who have missed one and gotten pregnant. *shrugs* according to womenshealth.gov even missing a pill it is 96-99% effective. (I guess a certain amount remains in the system)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif according to womenshealth.gov even missing a pill it is 96-99% effective. (I guess a certain amount remains in the system) Well, apparently it wasn't effective enough for some people. lol. Because, like I said, I know people that it's happened to.
Then again, the only 100 percent effective means of contraception is abstinence. lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 1, 2008)

From Yahoo regarding the response of the religious right:

Quote:
...Prominent religious conservatives, many of whom have been lukewarm toward McCain's candidacy, predicted that Palin's daughter's pregnancy would not diminish conservative Christian enthusiasm for the vice presidential hopeful, a staunch abortion opponent.

Focus on the Family founder James Dobson issued a statement commending the Palins for "for not just talking about their pro-life and pro-family values, but living them out even in the midst of trying circumstances." He added: "Being a Christian does not mean you're perfect. Nor does it mean your children are perfect. But it does mean there is forgiveness and restoration when we confess our imperfections to the Lord."

Roberta Combs, president of the Christian Coalition of America called the pregnancy private. "It's a matter that should stay in the family and they have to work through it together. My prayers go out to them."

Added Combs: "We're excited about the governor and think she's going to do well."

Mathew Staver, dean of Liberty University School of Law, said: "We're all sinners."

"We all make mistakes. Certainly, the ideal is not to get pregnant out of wedlock. But she made the right decision after her mistake," he said.


----------



## Darla (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Then again, the only 100 percent effective means of contraception is abstinence. lol. 100 % true, 0 % fun
(you know of course i am kidding)


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

VP is pretty much meaningless? I thought the VP had a ton of responsibility.And they would assume the Presidency, if the President could not do the job for a variety of reasons.

The VP is just as important as the President - they are joined at the hip.

Cheney is a deadweight but Bush chose him - and you elected both of them in.




Here in the US, it's the presidential election and the electoral college elects the president, not the VP. 





Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

*Politics is so sickening. Hypocrisy abounds, and that is not just by the politicians.* 


I couldn't agree more





Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

*I was calling the rightwing media and their supporters hypocrites. * 


What right wing media? There isn't much of that. 





Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

From Yahoo regarding the response of the religious right: 


McCain is far from the religious right, unfortunately.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 2, 2008)

i dont think it should matter about her daughter being pregnant just like it shouldnt have mattered that "Bill" was sleeping around or that other man was sleepin with a hooker what should matter is what they are capable of doing for the people what should only matter is how well they do there job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Palin is pro-life so everyone is having a field day with her daughter being so young and knocked up.


----------



## Darla (Sep 2, 2008)

So now its reported today that they've let the cat out of the bag with regard to the BF's name. I can only imagine with it being as difficult as it is with two teenage parents starting out that now the press will hound them. that part is a little sad.

My wife mentioned something that was a little interesting. This is being reported by the press right now like it was an accident or something. Maybe there is a chance that she really wanted to get pregnant for whatever reason, she wanted to get out of the house or she wanted to be with this guy that maybe her parents didn't want her to be with. Just wondering....


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2008)

To be honest i don't think there's much of anything wrong going on with her daughter. What a child does is not always the reflection of the parents. Surely she has a mind of her own and thoughts/ideas as well?

In a funny way, when you think about it, won't it actually help Sarah a little in a twisted way? I mean, she has a 17 year old pregnant daughter and we all know that pregnancy is on the rise. Surely this will grab the attention of unwed, pregnant teens everywhere depending on how the family continues to handle the situation. Sorry, im just thinking out as i type this


----------



## Darla (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif To be honest i don't think there's much of anything wrong going on with her daughter. What a child does is not always the reflection of the parents. Surely she has a mind of her own and thoughts/ideas as well? 
In a funny way, when you think about it, won't it actually help Sarah a little in a twisted way? I mean, she has a 17 year old pregnant daughter and we all know that pregnancy is on the rise. Surely this will grab the attention of unwed, pregnant teens everywhere depending on how the family continues to handle the situation. Sorry, im just thinking out as i type this





i basically agree with you Adrienne. i think everyone is taken back because it is a Republican candidate that advocated abstinence and pulling back funds from teaching sex education. There is nothing terrible about her daughter or her. But you're right teen pregnancy is on the rise and it will be interesting to see what happens (but hopefully out of the glare of the press'es flashbulbs)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I guess even Sarah Palin's family is susceptible to our present day acceptance of promiscuity... Because she's running for President (cuz Mc Cain is as old as time and doesn't have much left) doesn't mean that the media isn't present in her household and her daughter immune its seduction. Parents' views count for hardly anything, when what they say has become taboo...

So I can't attack Palin for that fact.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Sep 3, 2008)

You have to admit that only teaching abstinence leads to more teen pregnancy. There was this story about how FL high schoolers thought that drinking bleach or soda (Mt. Dew, I think) was going to prevent pregnancy. I think that teen pregnancy is a becoming a bigger problem as the media glamourizes having a baby as a fashion accessory.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have to admit that only teaching abstinence leads to more teen pregnancy. There was this story about how FL high schoolers thought that drinking bleach or soda (Mt. Dew, I think) was going to prevent pregnancy. I think that teen pregnancy is a becoming a bigger problem as the media glamourizes having a baby as a fashion accessory. Yup yup!!!
I agree!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have to admit that only teaching abstinence leads to more teen pregnancy. There was this story about how FL high schoolers thought that drinking bleach or soda (Mt. Dew, I think) was going to prevent pregnancy. I think that teen pregnancy is a becoming a bigger problem as the media glamourizes having a baby as a fashion accessory. I couldn't agree more with you. It reminds me of the group of teen girls that all got pregnant on a pact. I had my son at 17 (i had moved out by 16 which is why i feel one can't judge Palin for her daughter) and when i catch up with friends, everyone has at least one child!! and we're all under 21.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So now its reported today that they've let the cat out of the bag with regard to the BF's name. I can only imagine with it being as difficult as it is with two teenage parents starting out that now the press will hound them. that part is a little sad. 
He's at the Republican National Convention too. They had him on tv waiting for McCain with the Palin's. I have seen his picture like a million times, I dont know why the news thinks I need to know so much about this.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have to admit that only teaching abstinence leads to more teen pregnancy. There was this story about how FL high schoolers thought that drinking bleach or soda (Mt. Dew, I think) was going to prevent pregnancy. I think that teen pregnancy is a becoming a bigger problem as the *media glamourizes having a baby as a fashion accessory.* Totally. Especially with that Jamie Lynn Spears thing. I thought it was so lame people glamorizing it all and making it seem easy. Nothing is easy about raising a child and her and Sarah Palin's daughter have something which a lot of pregnant teen mom's don't = $$ and lots of it.
I hope she doesn't use her daughter to gain points or whatever. Even if it was for prevention - I wouldn't like that image, I still think it's sad... teenagers getting pregnant these days.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif VP is pretty much meaningless? I thought the VP had a ton of responsibility.And they would assume the Presidency, if the President could not do the job for a variety of reasons.

The VP is just as important as the President - they are joined at the hip.

Cheney is a deadweight but Bush chose him - and you elected both of them in.

Hell NO I didn't!!I never ever would vote that chimp and his grandpa into office.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *If one of Obama's daughters were pregnant and unwed the media wingnuts would call for his ( Barack's ) replacement on the ticket and that if he didnt quit the ticket he would be giving a very bad example to our nations teenagers by condoning his daughters sexual behavior.If its a GOP'er it Ok and shows that her mother is very caring, by not forcing her daughter to have an abortion.Politics is so sickening. Hypocrisy abounds, and that is not just by the politicians.* *Truth told, devil shamed! ** *

*
*


----------



## Annia (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _September 1, 2008, 12:16 PM_*Palinâ€™s Daughter Pregnant*

_Posted by Vaughn Ververs_| http://wwwimage.cbsnews.com/common/images/v3/icon_comment.gif_1_

source

Alaska Governor Sarah Palin will announce today that her 17-year-old daughter is five months pregnant, Reuters reports. The announcement is â€œintended to knock down rumors by liberal bloggers that Palin faked her own pregnancy to cover up for her child,â€ says the news service.

In a statement, the Palin family says that Bristol Palin is â€œabout five months pregnantâ€ and that she intends to marry the father. â€œWe have been blessed with five wonderful children who we love with all our heart and mean everything to us," the Palins said in the statement. "Our beautiful daughter Bristol came to us with news that as parents we knew would make her grow up faster than we had ever planned. As Bristol faces the responsibilities of adulthood, she knows she has our unconditional love and support.â€

The Palin family asked the media to â€œrespect our daughterâ€ and her privacy. According to the Reuters report, John McCainâ€™s campaign was aware of the pregnancy when the Arizona senator selected Palin to be his running mate last week.

I am from Alaska, so I get to see stuff about Palin first hand before it leaks to mass media. The word that (her daughter was pregnant) had been out for almost a month before it hit the news. 
Anyways, here's what an Alaskan thinks about Sarah Palin:

She's a far right wing republican. She's also an evangelist, someone who preaches, and tells other people how to live.

If she gets elected here's what you can expect to happen.

Books in the library would be censored, our rights to reading what we want to will be taken away. (Anyone up-to-date on the librarian incident?)

Women's rights would be taken away. Women will no longer have a choice in conception matters. She's pro-life, even if the woman was raped or the woman could die from having a baby--ectopic pregnancy, anyone? Birth control will probably be limited. She is also against same sex marriages. More rights will be taken away. Sex education would no longer be taught in school. Speaking of school, she would be for teaching Creationism, which is anti-evolution.

I am not really for taking away people's rights. I don't think it's fair. Even if I don't believe in some of the choices people make, it doesn't mean I have to control them. Why have we fought for rights in the past, if people just want to take them away? It all seems so backwards. I also don't agree with religion and politics. It's not fair to America, we have freedom of religion, but our government is about to be tied down to one religion's views.

Palin had asked students to pray for our troops. That's fine--(I have prayed for our troops), but then she says God put them on that mission--is she saying that God talks directly to President Bush? That God okay'd us to go to Iraq?

Despite that she wants to take away freedom of choice and control people's lives...

I admire her because she's so gutsy. Palin is smart and has charisma, lots of Alaskans LOVE her. (She's very popular here because we're a red state.) I just don't agree with controlling people's lives, just because we don't agree with their personal choices.


----------



## Darla (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am from Alaska, so I get to see stuff about Palin first hand before it leaks to mass media. The word that (her daughter was pregnant) had been out for almost a month before it hit the news. 
Anyways, here's what an Alaskan thinks about Sarah Palin:

She's a far right wing republican. She's also an evangelist, someone who preaches, and tells other people how to live.

If she gets elected here's what you can expect to happen.

Books in the library would be censored, our rights to reading what we want to will be taken away. (Anyone up-to-date on the librarian incident?)

Women's rights would be taken away. Women will no longer have a choice in conception matters. She's pro-life, even if the woman was raped or the woman could die from having a baby--ectopic pregnancy, anyone? Birth control will probably be limited. She is also against same sex marriages. More rights will be taken away. Sex education would no longer be taught in school. Speaking of school, she would be for teaching Creationism, which is anti-evolution.

I am not really for taking away people's rights. I don't think it's fair. Even if I don't believe in some of the choices people make, it doesn't mean I have to control them. Why have we fought for rights in the past, if people just want to take them away? It all seems so backwards. I also don't agree with religion and politics. It's not fair to America, we have freedom of religion, but our government is about to be tied down to one religion's views.

Palin had asked students to pray for our troops. That's fine--(I have prayed for our troops), but then she says God put them on that mission--is she saying that God talks directly to President Bush? That God okay'd us to go to Iraq?

Despite that she wants to take away freedom of choice and control people's lives...

I admire her because she's so gutsy. Palin is smart and has charisma, lots of Alaskans LOVE her. (She's very popular here because we're a red state.) I just don't agree with controlling people's lives, just because we don't agree with their personal choices.

thanks Annia for posting that. i kind of heard all this. and your summary in the last paragraph sort of captures how i feel about this. 
As far as the whole issue regarding abortion I like what Biden says and how he says it. He feels abortion is wrong and it is against his moral upbringing. That being said he does not feel like he should impose his moral judgement on someone else. I also feel that cases like rape and incest always need to be considered. I consider Palin an extremist on this issue.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 8, 2008)

I expect to see the claws come out, but I'm commenting anyway...

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *If one of Obama's daughters were pregnant and unwed the media wingnuts would call for his ( Barack's ) replacement on the ticket and that if he didnt quit the ticket he would be giving a very bad example to our nations teenagers by condoning his daughters sexual behavior.If its a GOP'er it Ok and shows that her mother is very caring, by not forcing her daughter to have an abortion.Politics is so sickening. Hypocrisy abounds, and that is not just by the politicians.* You know, I was thinking about this all week...I thought I should put my personal opinions on the matter aside and look at it from a different perspective.
What if the shoe was on the other foot, what would then be public rxn...Would it then have been handled delicately, or be dubbed "off limits?" I mean, considering they've already called a married Michelle Obama "Obama's baby mama" on the preferred network... What if the Obamas had a pregnant 17 yr old, and unmarried... I mean considering how society has dealt with the subject of teen pregnancy historically... I mean honestly, considering with how much wanton disrespect her father has already been treated with, both here and in other forums (media and otherwise), it would simply be another reason, another feather in the cap and more icing on the cake for the nay sayers of his campaign...

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am from Alaska, so I get to see stuff about Palin first hand before it leaks to mass media. The word that (her daughter was pregnant) had been out for almost a month before it hit the news. 
Anyways, here's what an Alaskan thinks about Sarah Palin:

She's a far right wing republican. She's also an evangelist, someone who preaches, and tells other people how to live.

If she gets elected here's what you can expect to happen.

Books in the library would be censored, our rights to reading what we want to will be taken away. (Anyone up-to-date on the librarian incident?)

Women's rights would be taken away. Women will no longer have a choice in conception matters. She's pro-life, even if the woman was raped or the woman could die from having a baby--ectopic pregnancy, anyone? Birth control will probably be limited. She is also against same sex marriages. More rights will be taken away. Sex education would no longer be taught in school. Speaking of school, she would be for teaching Creationism, which is anti-evolution.

I am not really for taking away people's rights. I don't think it's fair. Even if I don't believe in some of the choices people make, it doesn't mean I have to control them. Why have we fought for rights in the past, if people just want to take them away? It all seems so backwards. I also don't agree with religion and politics. It's not fair to America, we have freedom of religion, but our government is about to be tied down to one religion's views.

Palin had asked students to pray for our troops. That's fine--(I have prayed for our troops), but then she says God put them on that mission--is she saying that God talks directly to President Bush? That God okay'd us to go to Iraq?

Despite that she wants to take away freedom of choice and control people's lives...

I admire her because she's so gutsy. Palin is smart and has charisma, lots of Alaskans LOVE her. (She's very popular here because we're a red state.) I just don't agree with controlling people's lives, just because we don't agree with their personal choices.

Hmmmmn... I don't think too many people would have a problem with that, cuz when the "terrorist" propoganda was thrown around, we fell for it. And now many civil liberties have been eroded under the guise of "national security" and "patriotism"... It's only when it's in our backyards, then it'll be a problem - when we want to get our "rights" back...


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont think it should matter about her daughter being pregnant just like it shouldnt have mattered that "Bill" was sleeping around or that other man was sleepin with a hooker what should matter is what they are capable of doing for the people what should only matter is how well they do there job!!!!!!!!!! Yep, I totally agree. I hate they make a mockery out of this stuff....UGH!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Annia. This woman sounds frightening.


----------



## seymour5000 (Sep 9, 2008)

There was a question regarding the role of the VP.

From Wiki:

The VP is President of the Senate and is there as a voter in deadlock. He or she may be assigned additional duties by the President but, as the Constitution assigns no executive powers to the Vice President, in performing such duties he or she acts only as an agent of the president. They are first person in the presidential line of succession, becoming the new President of the United States upon the death, resignation, or removal of the President, serving out the balance of that presidential term no matter how much or little time remains in it.

IMO:

History may view Cheney as the most powerful VP and he has redefined the role for future elections and duties.

Many VPs, former Presidents and 1st Ladies represent US personal relations throughout the world. Our Founding Father were very smart and would not have placed such an office for no reason or without a strong role in government. Many VPs have used the service to grow into Presidents are at least run for nomination. So just note that not any bum can fill the shoes of the VP.


----------

